# Vertical boiler-cheap heater!



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Built a vertical boiler from 3" copper pipe. I had been using my Mapp gas torch to fire the thing for testing while I looked for easy ways to fire it. Bought one of those 'beverage can hikers stoves'( eBay $5), uses denatured alky, or preferably 'HEET' (from auto stores). Works just fine. File under: FWIW.....for what it's worth!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The very easiest way to fire it is with a straight thru type alcohol burner. Small tube coming out of the bottom of the fuel tank into the fire box to feed some burner pots. Short lengths of ordinary candle wick in the burner pots give you some height and wick packing options for the best flame. Denatured alky from Home Depot is good fuel.

Yours is a vertical boiler. How is the draft up the chimney look? Sometimes verticals running on alky draft too much and waste fuel. They need a turbulator in the chimney. A turbulator is a twisted length on sheet metal that fits inside the chimney to slow down the flame flow a bit.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Draft appear to be extremely good...perhaps too much! I'll have to check into your turbolators, sounds like something off airplane wings to change airflow.


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Cap'nBill,

I built a 3 1/2" copper boiler with 16 boiler tubes which supplies steam to a Worthington Duplex Steam Pump. I built the pump from the castings and plans of Coles' Power Models. The pump was made to supply water to a water fountain in a pond. It pumps 3 pints per minute at 50-70 PSI. It works great. 

The boiler uses a 2" round ceramic burner, purchased from Coles' ( also sold by Stuart Models). The burner uses propane for fuel. The pump will also supply water to the boiler.

The pump steam cylinders are 5/8" and the water pump pistons are 3/8'. 

See http://picasaweb.google.com/gerbea7 for pictures

Click on My Photos, then Duplex Pump

Gerald Pierce


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Would love to see some pics of the boiler/ pump. I think the Worthington pump is one fine piece of gear......a bit, I think, beyond my machinist's skills, and equipment! I like the pics I've seen of the single cylinder pumps (working demos on YouTube). I guess one would call those a 'simplex' pump. I did download some plans of the duplex pump on the net, but machining seems really complex......just one "Oh, sh...." and I think you have scrap. What are your thoughts on building one? They are Coooool! Bill


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Bill,

I posted pictures on my Picasa Web album. Just click on the link. If it does not work, let me know. 

Making the pump was interesting. The most difficult item was the pump body. The steam and pump cylinders must be in perfect alignment. Coles supplied some tips for using either a lathe or a mill. I used a mill. The other machining was routine.

As Coles stated in their catalog "It is fascinating to watch a Duplex Pump quietly at work. No flywheel, crank and connectind rod whirling arount to give it momentum .."

See http://www.colespowermodels.com/ for price list, 

I ordered the from original Coles' Power Models of California. The company is now in Texas.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I saw your layout pics, 14, I believe, but none of the boiler. Maybe I'm not hitting the right button?


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

The Duplex Pump and Boiler album now will come right up when my Web Album is opened.

I am still learning how to use Picassa.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

The last time I was in Wal-Mart, they had a small butane stove in the camping supplies, for about $25, the kind that screws onto the top of a 1/2 pound can of gas. The head of the burner was about two inches in diameter. Looked like it had potential for use with a vertical boiler and perhaps other applications. 

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...c=48_0&search_query=butane&Find.x=15&Find.y=9 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow! That's one fine piece of work! Bet it's worth more than my car! Mine is more 'homemade', my concept is to run a sawmill and, hopefully, a winch, for logging. You can't see the saw blade very well...just the edge behind the Graham engine. Waiting on some fittings to finish up connecting the lubricator. I'll get a couple more bulls to make up a double yoke of oxen to pull the 'sled'.


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Bill,

Your sawmill on a sled is a good idea, looks great for a freelance design.

Since I moved last year and I don't have a pond now, I may make a sawmill using the boiler and pump. I also have a Graham engine I could use. 

The Duplex pump castings, drawings and boiler were not very expensive in 1996. The ceramic burner was at *$70. * It does work good and is small.


----------

